# Ceiling Fan Motor disassembly



## brettd (May 10, 2011)

I have a ceiling fan that had one of the four wires that feed the motor break loose. I'm having trouble getting the motor cover off the motor to expose where the wires get soldered on to the motor windings. The motor cover has four screws on the top part of the cover and another four on the bottom. I have removed all screws and tried to pry the two pieces apart with a large screwdriver but I'm not sure it this is the way to do this. Is there any trick to getting the covers off. I'm fairly certain I can soldered the one broken wire back on once I get the cover off. 


The link below from this web site helped me learn what I need to do once I get inside the motor.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/ceiling-fan-repair-45797/


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"brettd": I have taken a few ceiling fans apart just to see "how they are made", as in "reverse engineering". The one's I have taken apart had the roller bearings put into the fan motor shells, then held in place by "rolling over" the metal (usually aluminum). Then the motor shell (normally called the end bell) is pressed on to the shaft. With what you are doing is try to use the motor shell to remove the bearing from the shaft, and this is not going to be easy. You will probaby end up breaking the motor shell first. Sorry about the broken wire, but a new fan is in order here.


----------

